# Butcherpen Cove



## Bill (Oct 4, 2007)

Has anyone had any sucess fishing butcherpen cove? I drifted it the other day and had no luck. Any help would be REALY apreciated!

Thanks

Bill


----------



## Game on15 (Jul 2, 2008)

I haven't done any rod & reel fishing down that way but i've been tearin the mullet up bout an hour before dark, We caught some nice reds on up next to the 3 mile on that side though on live finger mullet, so try it out


----------

